# جميع القديسين في صورة واحدة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*صوره جميله جدااااااا

مرسي روووكا

وربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## vetaa (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا روكااااا*
*جميله خالص الصور*
*مجمع قديسين فعلا*

*شكرا ومستنين المزيد*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

صوره جميله جدا 

ميررررررررسى جدا على الصوره 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صوره جميله جدااااااا
> 
> مرسي روووكا
> 
> ...



مرسيه علي مرورك يا مايكل 


ربنا معاك دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى يا روكااااا*
> *جميله خالص الصور*
> *مجمع قديسين فعلا*
> 
> *شكرا ومستنين المزيد*



مرسيه علي مرورك يا فيتا


ربنا معاك دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> صوره جميله جدا
> 
> ميررررررررسى جدا على الصوره
> 
> ...



مرسيه جدا علي مرورك يا كوكو وربنا معاك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الله حلوة لو شفتها بتتباع هاجيبها على طول​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*واااااااااااااو بجد جميلة خالص فعلا لو فى منها بيتباع هجيبها 
تسلم ايدك يا روكااااااااا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الله حلوة لو شفتها بتتباع هاجيبها على طول​



مرسيه علي مرورك يا فراشتي


ربنا معاك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *واااااااااااااو بجد جميلة خالص فعلا لو فى منها بيتباع هجيبها
> تسلم ايدك يا روكااااااااا​*



مرسيه جدا علي مرورك يا بنوتي وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tena_tntn (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكلها حلوى اوى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيه ليكي يا تينا تن تن علي مرورك وربنا معاكي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوة اوى لانك مجمعه قديسين كتير اوى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوة اوى لانك مجمعه قديسين كتير اوى​



مرسيه ليكي علي مرورك


----------



## ghada_2007 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوة خالص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ghada_2007 قال:


> حلوة خالص



*مرسيه ليكي غادة علي مرورك الجميل ربنا معاكي*


----------



## fouad78 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

تجميع الصورة بالشكل ده محتاج لفن
الرب يجمينا بصلواتهم
صورة رائعة الرب يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> تجميع الصورة بالشكل ده محتاج لفن
> الرب يجمينا بصلواتهم
> صورة رائعة الرب يباركك​



امين يارب مرسيه علي مرورك وبنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووعة jesus156
شكراااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ارووجة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوووة
ميرسي الك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> روووووووووووووووعة jesus156
> شكراااااااااااااااااااا​




*

مرسيه ليك يا كليمو علي مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوووة
> ميرسي الك
> ربنا يباركك





مرسيه ليكي يا ارووجة علي مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​






مرسيه ليك الامير الحزين علي مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (28 ديسمبر 2008)

انت متاكد انو مافيش ولا قديس ناقص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هما دول بس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




الصورة دي لازم نحطها في عيد جميع القديسين

ميرسي يا باشا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> انت متاكد انو مافيش ولا قديس ناقص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هما دول بس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*مرسيه ليكي مورا علي مرورك

علي فكرة انا بنت واسمي روكا

كل سنة وانتي طيبة​*


----------

